# The nipple or the edge



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Going fishing this weekend and was wonderingwhere we could go to get somewahoos and dolphin?Would it be better to go to the nipple or the edge?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Both they are only 7 miles apart. fish the whole area i'm not saying the color of the water but it was very clear.

TIM


----------

